# Dầu mỡ ám trên bếp lâu ngày dễ dàng bị đánh bay



## toilatoi (16/10/21)

Dầu mỡ ám trên bếp lâu ngày dễ dàng bị đánh bay "Muốn sống phải ăn, muốn ăn phải lăn vào bếp" là câu nói vui mà các chị bạn của Ana vẫn thường hay máy hút bụi công nghiệp ở đà nẵngnói đùa với nhau. Thế nhưng, mỗi lần Ana "lăn" vào bếp mà thấy mấy cái bếp gas hay lò vi sóng bị ám dầu mỡ, chưa kể mấy cái vật dụng xung quanh cái bếp ấy bám khói bụi,... lại cảm thấy "ngứa mắt" không chịu được, thế là phải lao vào để dọn dẹp cái "bãi chiến trường" ấy ngay. Mà nói thật chớ mấy cái vết bẩn này cũng thuộc loại cứng đầu chứ không phải cứ "quẹt quẹt" vài cái là sạch ngay được. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bởi vậy trong bài viết này Ana xin được chia sẻ một số cách lau sạch vật dụng nhà bếp nhanh chóng mà Ana đã sưu tầm từ in-tẹt-nét để các chị em cùng cảnh ngộ có thêm mẹo vặt nhà bếp hay. Các chị nào chưa biết thì thử áp dụng ngay, báo giá máy hút bụi công nghiệpcòn chị nào đã biết rồi cũng xin 1 like an ủi. Cách lau sạch thớt gỗ sau khi sử dụng Bề mặt thớt (nhất là thớt gỗ) thường có những vết cắt và đây là nơi vết bẩn hoặc vụn thức ăn lưu lại, vậy làm sao để lau sạch thớt? Đơn giản, hãy dùng giấm và nước để làm ướt thớt, sau đó cắt nửa quả chanh và một ít muối chà lên bề mặt thớt. Cuối cùng dùng một cái khăn và đổ một ít dầu khoáng lên khăn và lau lại thớt. Cách lau sạch lò vi sóng Dùng một cái tô và pha một chén nước sạch với một muỗng canh giấm trắng, sau đó đặt vào lò vi sóng khoảng 5 phút để hơi nước làm bong các vết bẩn. Sau đó dùng miếng bọt biển hoặc khăn giấy đa năng để lau sạch bên trong lò. Cách lau sạch lò nướng Sau khi sử dụng lò nướng sẽ bám đầy dầu mỡ, để làm sạch chúng bạn chỉ cần pha 5 muỗng canh baking soda, 5 giọt nước rửa chén và 4 muỗng canh giấm trắng thành dung dịch rồi bôi đều lên thành lò. Đậy nắp lò lại khoảng 15 phút để chất tẩy đánh bay vết bẩn và sau đó kì cọ lại rồi rửa sạch. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể dùng nửa quả chanh kết hợp một ít muối và một ít nước rửa chén rắc lên bề mặt và chà sạch. Sau đó lau lại bằng nước sạch rồi để khô là xong. Làm sạch bồn rửa chén bát Bạn có thể dùng một ít nước rửa chén để lau sạch bồn rửa chén. Rất đơn giản, những gì bạn cần làm là cho một lượng dung dịch vừa đủ vào bồn rửa chén và hòa tan chúng. Sau đó, dùng một miếng bọt biển mềm hay miếng giẻ lau cũ chùi và rửa sạch bồn. Lau vết bẩn trong nồi, chảo Đã bao giờ bạn dùng muối hột để lau nồi hay chảo chưa? Nếu chưa thì phụ tùng máy hút bụi công nghiệp bạn hãy dùng thử đi nhé, bởi vì muối không chỉ là nguyên liệu không thể thiếu trong nấu ăn mà còn có khả năng tẩy vết bẩn và diệt trùng vật dụng rất tốt đấy.


----------

